
Falsehoods Programmers Believe About Names (2010) - rahuldottech
https://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-names/
======
kuharich
Prior discussion:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1438472](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1438472)

